# Radeon 9700 Pro



## Nanaki (2. März 2003)

hallo,
ich habe demnächst vor mir eine neue grafikkarte zu kaufen, und ich will mir da eine Radeon 9700 Pro anschaffen. Meine Frage ist nun, von welcher firma soll ich die karte am besten nehmen, wo ich dann ein gutes preis-leistungsverhältnis habe und der support auch nicht gerade schlecht ist. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar tipps geben.


----------



## Paule (2. März 2003)

also ich würde mir eine radeon 9700 non pro holen , neues bios flashen , übertakten und sie is schneller als die pro...
und ich glaube , dass die von sapphire gut sein soll , aber eigentlich nehmen sich die ganzen karten nicht viel


----------



## Grimreaper (3. März 2003)

@Paule
Das gleiche funzt auch mit der 9500, da sie das gleiche Platinenlayout der 9700 Pro hat. Nur sparste damit nochmal locker 100 €. Wie man ne 9500er zu ner 9700er macht ist in der letzten Gamestar (03/03) beschrieben.

Wenn du dir nicht die Mühe machen willst, nimm eine von Gainwaird (meistens leistungsstärker) oder eine von Saphire/Sparkle (gutes Pries-Leistungsverhältnis, meistens am günstigsten).

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Nanaki (3. März 2003)

ok, schonmal danke für die schnellen antworten 

Ich werde mir da dann glaube von Sapphire die Radeon 9700 holen. Der Preisunterschied zur Pro ist doch etwas hoch


----------



## Paule (3. März 2003)

ausserdem ist es wirklich nur ein kleiner unterscheid mit den taktraten , und mehr nicht...


----------

